# Why no carbon rear triangle on high end Speedsters?



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

Where's the rear carbon triangle?

How does the speedster compare to the Specialized Allez and Trek 2.1?


----------



## phatkid77 (Jul 25, 2008)

they did it for one yr, and that was 2007...apparently it was problematic im guessing, thus they dont do it anymore..

i just upgraded to the ROUBAIX, as my speedster S10 had a cracked frame,,


----------



## rideonemoretime (Feb 12, 2009)

Because it really does not matter. Carbon rear seat stays are more about marketing than ride quality.


----------



## cjump (Feb 19, 2009)

rideonemoretime said:


> Because it really does not matter. Carbon rear seat stays are more about marketing than ride quality.


this. and the fact that about 5% broke at the seat stay junction. our shop sent two back recently. and we didnt sell many to being with. the all Al frame rides just as nice and without problems.


----------

